# Gewinn SMS



## trialelmi (1 Mai 2013)

```
Congratulations,your mobile number has just won 1,000.000.00 poundsin the ongoing FREE MOBILE PROMO.Contact us for claims via email;[email protected]
```
 
Ich nehme an das dies eine Menge Leute bekommen wefen.
Zwei Sachen daran stören mich:
1. Meine Handynummer ist in keinem sozialem Netzwerk und auch nichtz im Telefonbuch eingetragen.
2. Die Macher haben nicht einmal eine Internetadresse.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2013)

Die Telefonterroristen gehen mit Wardialing alle Nummern durch. Eine Internetadresse braucht man nicht. Willige Opfer melden sich per Mail.


----------



## trialelmi (1 Mai 2013)

Ah ok, na dann hab ich mal sein Mailkonto mit vielen Anmeldungen bei Newsletter und Gewinnspielen angemeldet. Damit er auch Spass an seinem eMailfach hat.


----------

